# Gas Smell in the Garage



## Cliff.19 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I purchased a used 1978 Ariens snowblower from my neighbor and have a few questions for you. Is it normal that my garage smells of a strong gas odor? From searching on the internet, it appears that it shouldn’t or at the very least not for a few days. I purchased it two days ago, he ran it to show me that it works, and then after 30 minutes or so I put it in my garage. 

To start it, we pushed the choke 3 times and he told me when you see it leak a bit of gas, she’s ready to go. I also don’t think this is normal so I’m guessing there’s an issue with this purchase. There’s no leak right now in my garage.

Let me know your thoughts. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Cliff.19 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I purchased a used 1978 Ariens snowblower from my neighbor and have a few questions for you. Is it normal that my garage smells of a strong gas odor? From searching on the internet, it appears that it shouldn’t or at the very least not for a few days. I purchased it two days ago, he ran it to show me that it works, and then after 30 minutes or so I put it in my garage.
> 
> ...



when you see it leak a little?????? that should have been a concern.

not sure about this but sure other members will chime in, but that leak is probably coming from the carburetor bowl??? faulty O ring perhaps or needs to be taken off , cleaned and put back on and tightened correctly. 5 minutes.

or it could involve the primer that i am not familiar with. hopefully it is an easy fix. did you inspect belts?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

normal if it leaks only when priming on tecumseh engines, u could be also over priming but it does no harm to motor other than where gas falls onto., eg floor


----------



## DriverRider (Nov 20, 2016)

You should not be smelling gasoline in the garage and it does not have to be a visible leak, likely it is seeping and evaporating. Many will disassemble old components and re-use poor sealing worn gaskets.:sad2: Look around the tank, fuel lines and carburetor areas for signs of seepage and while at it check oil level to make sure it is not overfilled.


----------



## KennyW in CT (Feb 24, 2015)

Smell of gas with no noticeable puddle? 


Check the gas and oil levels as failing needle/seat assemblies (depending on the intake manifold) may direct fuel into the crankcase which would result in a trashed engine from hydraulic-ing the rings.


Just my .02


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

1) Gas smell. These machines have a vented cap. If you brought the machine in from the cold and let it warm up in the garage, you could have created enough residual expansion pressure in the tank for it to release fumes for a couple of days. That would be expected. But you should inspect the machine for actual fuel leaks. Get a clean piece of cardboard and place it below the machine over night and track down any spots the next day. 

2) Fuel dripping. The thing you are calling the choke is actually the primer and when you push it, it forces gas up out of the bowl into the carb throat. Since the Tecumseh snowblower engines don't have an air cleaner, the excess fuel can run out onto the floor. It is perfectly normal and does not indicate a problem. Learn the minimum number of times you need to push the primer to get the engine to start and you won't spill as much fuel. Also you should wheel the machine outside before starting it anyway.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

You should not have strong gasoline odor at all as orangeputeh stated.
You should not be leaking any gas what so ever when priming the carburator for the choke function. 

You may have a stuck float and that is an automatic bit of trouble that will leak gasoline. 
Your new to you snowblower just needs a bit of work to get it ready for the coming winter.

If you cannot or do not know how to do the work it should be taken to an Ariens dealer or arrange to have it picked up to be serviced as it needs some work.
The carburator is 29+ years young and will probably have gum and varnish deposits from the old fuel in it too.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

leonz these models do drip from pumping the primer as previously noted, only a few drops. This is a 924 Series Ariens I assume. The earlier 10,000 series should not drip when pumping the primer because it is just a plate covering the carb intake. The 924 series has an actual primer bulb you pump and it squirts fuel into the carb, which causes the fuel drips.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

Hello MassSnowblower,

for what its worth I never had a Stihl leak while priming unless there was a tear in the primer bulb but after watch donnyboys video I forgot about over the over priming issue.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Sim


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Jtclays has a good point. The little drain washer can leak. The little spring loaded drain thingy is off to one side on the bottom of the bowl. Of course you will have to get down on the floor and look up to see it, as it's hidden under the heater box.


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Is it normal for the carburetor to leak when primed? . . . probably more common than normal.

on a 1978 snow blower (40 years old), odds are that the fuel system may not be in tip-top shape. The strong gasoline smell in the garage should be avoided, maybe open a window if there is one. Look for signs of small/slow leaks around the tank, fuel line and carburetor . . . 

Is there a fuel shut-off valve? (usually under the fuel tank) Make sure that is turned off.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I had a smell in the garage but it was from my gas can I forgot to tighten the small vent cap. took me a day to find that problem. I must be getting old.....


----------



## Cliff.19 (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you all for the prompt replies and information. I just checked the valve near the gas tank and it was closed. To be honest I don’t know much about these machines but my neighbor who sold it to me does freelance repairs on snowblowers/lawn mowers. He changed a bunch of stuff before selling it to me but I’ll run this forum post by him to see if there’s something he missed.

My wife is freaking out about the smell since we have a newborn (although the gas odor is only in the garage!) 

If my neighbor can’t figure it out I’ll just give it back to him because it’s not worth the hassle right now.

I’ll keep you guys posted.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Ariens 924 series are excellent machines, if it is dripping while just sitting there obviously there is an issue with the carb. Dripping while being primed is not an issue with that model.


----------



## MassSnowblower (Oct 14, 2014)

Have you checked the fuel lines as they are from 1978?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

hey may have dumped some fuel that ended-up in the belly pan.


----------

